# Locking in surge zones



## SOLA-RAH

I think this is a test program in DC and a couple other cities. Launching nationwide in April. Anybody else seen it yet? Pretty profitable if you can be patient and really get in it.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

I’m all for it, as long as I don’t wait 2 hours to get a ping afterwards.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Copycat of Lyft...except without the wheel of fortune counting up. Another lap on the race to the bottom with Uber following the pink azzholes.

The shtr has to stop. Almost every driver except newbies who don't know any better want the transparent multiplier back instead of all these effing casino style games. It pizzes me off to no end watching them charge the customer 3.6X and offering the driver less than a Lincoln for doing the ride. I see this happening more and more in the last few weeks, since vaccine, and I haven't taken any rides because of it, sticking with food delivery for the time being.

If we are independent contractors... And you azzholes are just "technology platforms" ....make us real independent contractors already like in California and stop effing around. Stop trying to come out with more and more complicated games to steal OUR money!


----------



## New2This

They lost me at losing it for using DF.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I saw it.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I'm all for it, as long as I don't wait 2 hours to get a ping afterwards.


One of the things that I used to hate about Gr*yft* in the days of Prime Time multiplier was this. You got into this bright, hot pink Prime Time Zone and all that it would offer you were base rate Lines a minimum of fifteen minutes from you.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

New2This said:


> They lost me at losing it for using DF


You don't lose it, uber forces your hand instead. I was stuck on this when testing out the various ways to game it but finally got it rolling. When in the zone, the app won't let you set a destination filter. In order to set a destination you have to manually opt out of the surge lock. Knowing the trip time comes in real handy here:


----------



## New2This

SOLA-RAH said:


> You don't lose it, uber forces your hand instead. I was stuck on this when testing out the various ways to game it but finally got it rolling. When in the zone, the app won't let you set a destination filter. In order to set a destination you have to manually opt out of the surge lock. Knowing the trip time comes in real handy here:
> View attachment 581263


If you're already in DF will it still give you a Zone? Or just regular Surge?

Knowing Uber they will just give you base rate rides on DF. &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;


----------



## TobyD

You have to accept the next trip offered. They’re diluting the surge even more with This one. I agree with pvt, the surge multiplier is transparent, and Uber can’t short us on it. Everything they’ve come out with since then is just a way to charge the rider the higher rate, but pay the driver less. 

So if you drive to the surge zone, then the next trip offered is 20 minutes away, and that’s not worth it to you, and you decline the trip, then you wasted all the time it took you to get to the surge zone.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

New2This said:


> If you're already in DF will it still give you a Zone? Or just regular Surge?
> 
> Knowing Uber they will just give you base rate rides on DF. &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;


Nope. Well, yes and no. If you have a filter set, they'll put up a zone on the map but won't send a notification to drive to it so you're in the dark. Then uber will send you an alert that the unbeknownst zone to you has now expired. Gotta fish for these with the destination filter off. Ask me how I know...









Like most


TobyD said:


> You have to accept the next trip offered. They're diluting the surge even more with This one. I agree with pvt, the surge multiplier is transparent, and Uber can't short us on it. Everything they've come out with since then is just a way to charge the rider the higher rate, but pay the driver less.
> 
> So if you drive to the surge zone, then the next trip offered is 20 minutes away, and that's not worth it to you, and you decline the trip, then you wasted all the time it took you to get to the surge zone.


Like most folks of the night, for enough guaranteed money I'll do just about anything. My untested gameplan to catch these on a filter goes like this: Get the surge zone notification, set the filter, THEN accept the invite to the zone and get in it if I'm not already there. If that doesn't work, uber really has forced us into only taking naked pings of these surge zones.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

SOLA-RAH said:


> Nope. Well, yes and no. If you have a filter set, they'll put up a zone on the map but won't send a notification to drive to it so you're in the dark. Then uber will send you an alert that the unbeknownst zone to you has now expired. Gotta fish for these with the destination filter off. Ask me how I know...
> View attachment 581271
> 
> 
> Like most
> 
> Like most folks of the night, for enough guaranteed money I'll do just about anything. My untested gameplan to catch these on a filter goes like this: Get the surge zone notification, set the filter, THEN accept the invite to the zone and get in it if I'm not already there. If that doesn't work, uber really has forced us into only taking naked pings of these surge zones.


If i was on a $43 surge 
i wouldnt care where it was to..


----------



## SOLA-RAH

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If i was on a $43 surge
> i wouldnt care where it was to..


Exactly. The decision here comes down to asking yourself, "How much am I willing to accept guaranteed for this ride on the slight chance that it might really eff up my overall gameplan on this shift and just might lose me money in the long run?"


----------



## Daisey77

They've been doing that for a while here. Somehow I never managed to see the zones until I get the notification they're expired. The couple I have caught said they expire and 7 or 9 minutes. Yet when I hit let's go, 30 seconds later I get the notification it expired🤷‍♀️


----------



## TobyD

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If i was on a $43 surge
> i wouldnt care where it was to..


It starts at $43. Then you get addicted to it like crack. The more of them you take, the less they pay. Today it's $43, next week it's $23, then $13, and before you know it, you're paying them.


----------



## Illini

I've said it before, and will say it again. Uber does ONLY what's good for them, not you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

TobyD said:


> It starts at $43. Then you get addicted to it like crack. The more of them you take, the less they pay. Today it's $43, next week it's $23, then $13, and before you know it, you're paying them.


We get a pretty decent consistent surge here.. 
we havent had any offers of locking it Im not biting on that one. 








Ill take my chances with the sticky


----------



## Denver Dick

in the long run this is a plan to screw us...might start out ok but within a month or two it will be a step backwards for all of us!....I smell a rat in what gruber is cooking up


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Closer look at the details. No Thanks on this one as I was driving into a +$7.50.


----------



## Saquan

You can’t cancel next trip or decline
Lol
Or go offline
I smell a rat


----------



## negeorgia

Saquan said:


> You can't cancel next trip or decline
> Lol
> Or go offline
> I smell a rat


Yes you can; but you forfeit the personal surge... It is your choice.

Do the work for extra pay or decline the work and wait for a situation that you prefer more.


----------



## Saquan

negeorgia said:


> Yes you can; but you forfeit the personal surge... It is your choice.
> 
> Do the work for extra pay or decline the work and wait for a situation that you prefer more.


Right there's a catch
Most on here will decline I bet


----------



## negeorgia

Saquan said:


> Right there's a catch
> Most on here will decline I bet


I decline when the personal surge is smaller than sticky surge.

When the personal surge is higher than any sticky surge in my whole city; I take it.

Uber bringing the highest surge to me; is an improvement to the situation.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

SOLA-RAH said:


> I think this is a test program in DC and a couple other cities. Launching nationwide in April. Anybody else seen it yet? Pretty profitable if you can be patient and really get in it.
> View attachment 581135
> View attachment 581163
> 
> View attachment 581169
> View attachment 581167


I wonder if this will be rolled out to the entire country next month? The example picture shows San Francisco, CA...










If Uber is rolling that out here in CA, does that mean Uber will take away the fare multiplier????


----------



## New2This

Fusion_LUser said:


> I wonder if this will be rolled out to the entire country next month? The example picture shows San Francisco, CA...
> 
> View attachment 581611
> 
> 
> If Uber is rolling that out here in CA, does that mean Uber will take away the fare multiplier????


If so, please storm Dara's mansion.

At the very least take a dump in his driveway.


----------



## happens40

I did 3 of these where the surge was over $31. The 1st trip I drove 8 miles for pickup and drove off was less than 5miles for $44.32, 2nd drove 2 miles for pickup then drove 8 miles for $ 40.62 an the 3rd was 4 miles pickup and 4 miles drop off for $36.58. I was playing with it last night by only having on Uber connect to see what it will give me. When I was in a surge zone for $9.25 it told me the area I was had a surge for $17-18 which I declined twice and it didn’t take away my $9.25 surge.


----------



## Boca Ratman

New2This said:


> If you're already in DF will it still give you a Zone? Or just regular Surge?
> 
> Knowing Uber they will just give you base rate rides on DF. &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128405;


I don't know the answer but, last night I got a request while in a regular surge zone. $6 or something. The request said reservation, (used to say schedule ride) I accepted it a accidentally. There was no surge attached to it. I canceled, so I don't know if tje surge paid on that ride or not. I started to doubt what I saw

A while later, while in a surge I got another reservation ping and it also did not have the $ amount attached on the request, I declined so I don't know.

One day I'll complete one just to find out.

Last night I picked up to $32.xx surges. Both times, I got a request right ar the the pax said they've been waiting over an hour for a ride. They were also both in the exact location of the personal surge. Different locations from each other

The surge in the area was no where near $32.xx earlier when it was super busy and when I got the personal surge there was no red surge.

It appears, uber is using the new surge when they know they only need one or limited drivers. Smart on Uber's part actually. If they keep handing out $30 plus surges for what amounted to a total of 4 or 5 extra mile miles for me, I'll take it.

But they'll cut that by 75% before long.

Last night I picked up to $32.xx surges. Both times, I got a request right ar the the pax said they've been waiting over an hour for a ride. They were also both in the exact location of the personal surge. Different locations from each other

The surge in the area was no where near $32.xx earlier when it was super busy and when I got the personal surge there was no red surge.

It appears, uber is using the new surge when they know they only need one or limited drivers. Smart on Uber's part actually. If they keep handing out $30 plus surges for what amounted to a total of 4 or 5 extra mile miles for me, I'll take it.

But they'll cut that by 75% before long.


----------



## Nats121

Fusion_LUser said:


> If Uber is rolling that out here in CA, does that mean Uber will take away the fare multiplier????


No.

Uber's been offering those in CA for months.

The odds of Uber taking away any goodies in CA were already low before the London ruling, now they're even lower.


----------



## Saquan

Nats121 said:


> No.
> 
> Uber's been offering those in CA for months.
> 
> The odds of Uber taking away any goodies in CA were already low before the London ruling, now they're even lower.


But are drivers making money in ca


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

Fusion_LUser said:


> I wonder if this will be rolled out to the entire country next month? The example picture shows San Francisco, CA...
> 
> View attachment 581611
> 
> 
> If Uber is rolling that out here in CA, does that mean Uber will take away the fare multiplier????


If they take away the fare multiplier, I'll sue. They got their Prop 22 wish, they best not mess it up.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Getting the hang of it now:


----------



## Daisey77

How the hell do these things work? I have yet to get one. I get the offers but I have actually yet to collect on one. I had a $15.90 one I locked it in navigate to it and when I got there and gave me $1. I'm now on my way to a $9.50 one let's see how this works. Previously they would expire by the time I got there. Typically within a minute or two of accepting it. not even giving me enough time to get there. Someone explain this to me. Please and thank you

Update: so I got to the locked surge Zone or whatever it's called and yet again, nada! $0 zero zip zilch none


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Daisey77 said:


> How the hell do these things work? I have yet to get one. I get the offers but I have actually yet to collect on one. I had a $15.90 one I locked it in navigate to it and when I got there and gave me $1. I'm now on my way to a $9.50 one let's see how this works. Previously they would expire by the time I got there. Typically within a minute or two of accepting it. not even giving me enough time to get there. Someone explain this to me. Please and thank you
> 
> Update: so I got to the locked surge Zone or whatever it's called and yet again, nada! $0 zero zip zilch none


Here's what helped me. When the surge zone offer pops up, tap the arrow to open it up to get the full details:















Screenshot this immediately so you'll know the current time, how much time you have to get there, and a map of the zone so you'll know where to go. Then tap Let's Go.
There is no notice that you're in (or out of) the zone. Just get to where you know that you're in it, accept the next trip and complete it, collect the $$$.


----------



## Daisey77

SOLA-RAH said:


> Here's what helped me. When the surge zone offer pops up, tap the arrow to open it up to get the full details:
> View attachment 582441
> 
> View attachment 582443
> Screenshot this immediately so you'll know the current time, how much time you have to get there, and a map of the zone so you'll know where to go. Then tap Let's Go.
> There is no notice that you're in (or out of) the zone. Just get to where you know that you're in it, accept the next trip and complete it, collect the $$$.


Does the amount show up on the banner at the bottom of your screen? Does it show it's attached like a normal surge? When I accept the offer, I drive straight to the surge zone but the surge Zone disappears immediately after accepting. it just shows the black pin and as soon as I get even close to the pin, it disappears. I drive straight there. No lollygagging. Other drivers in my market are saying the locked surge feature is not working. Go figure &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Boca Ratman

Daisey77 said:


> Does the amount show up on the banner at the bottom of your screen? Does it show it's attached like a normal surge?


I don't remember if the banner was there or not.

It does show up like a regular surge.

The 1st one I got, as I was driving towards it, I got a request from the location that I was being directed to and the surge was on the request same as a regular surge would be.

The pax said it had been over half an hour they were trying to get a car, I suspect that was Uber's way of getting one driver there instead of 10 chasing a regular surge. It was $32 or $35, much higher than any surge in the area.

Pax paid regular price.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Daisey77 said:


> Does the amount show up on the banner at the bottom of your screen? Does it show it's attached like a normal surge? When I accept the offer, I drive straight to the surge zone but the surge Zone disappears immediately after accepting. it just shows the black pin and as soon as I get even close to the pin, it disappears. I drive straight there. No lollygagging. Other drivers in my market are saying the locked surge feature is not working. Go figure &#129335;‍♀





Boca Ratman said:


> I don't remember if the banner was there or not.
> 
> It does show up like a regular surge.
> 
> The 1st one I got, as I was driving towards it, I got a request from the location that I was being directed to and the surge was on the request same as a regular surge would be.
> 
> The pax said it had been over half an hour they were trying to get a car, I suspect that was Uber's way of getting one driver there instead of 10 chasing a regular surge. It was $32 or $35, much higher than any surge in the area.
> 
> Pax paid regular price.


It didn't prior, but now it does. Update your app.


----------



## JJGold

If you aren't quick enough to tap the "Let's Go", where can you find it after it disappears? Apparently, you have 2 minutes to tap, but I can't find find it. Thanks!


----------



## Daisey77

JJGold said:


> If you aren't quick enough to tap the "Let's Go", where can you find it after it disappears? Apparently, you have 2 minutes to tap, but I can't find find it. Thanks!


It expires after 2 minutes. You can't lock it in after that point


----------



## JJGold

Daisey77 said:


> It expires after 2 minutes. You can't lock it in after that point


I realize that, but there has been a couple of times that I wasn't quick enough to tap let's go, and it disappeared only to later say "$xx.xx surge expired". Just wondering if after the initial pop up , and before the 2 minute expiration, I can access the surge and tap "let's go"?


----------



## SurgeTastic

Just to confirm what some others are experiencing, I’m getting these “personal surges,” but often I don’t see them on the map until I’m told they’re expired. I have hit them a number of times, see screenshot.

One thing I don’t know yet is if I am driving to one of these personal surge zones, will I get a ping from something that pays less on the way? Hasn’t happened yet I don’t think.


----------



## Nats121

New2This said:


> If so, please storm Dara's mansion.
> 
> At the very least take a dump in his driveway.


It looks like the drivers better get some toilet paper for their trip to Dara's house...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...letting-drivers-see-destinations-16078491.php


----------



## pvtandrewmalone

Nats121 said:


> It looks like the drivers better get some toilet paper for their trip to Dara's house...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...letting-drivers-see-destinations-16078491.php


Thanks. Would help to post a link to an article I don't have to pay to read LOL.

Anyway... It is obvious the people who make decisions at these companies have never driven. They've never read or studied these forums. They've never had to use their software in a moving vehicle at night. They've never had to deal with the overseas script readers and their nonsensical off-topic canned answers.

More specifically....Most driver unfriendly decision they make...the excuse is always "longer wait times". Well... Ever stop and think it's your stubborn boneheaded decisions, clinging to a business model that hides information, that are causing the long wait times, not anything the drivers are doing?

The people who are making these decisions are office workers, probably with advanced degrees, staring at screens and analyzing metrics, like what I do from 9:00 to 5:00. Automated metrics can give you information, but not a complete picture. Especially if you go in with a bias (in this case...more information to drivers is bad) and are just looking at the data trying to confirm it.

If they've ever driven at all it's probably one or two PR rides like Dara did on camera, not enough to really learn the nitty gritty details of their own system. I see this from the other side in my regular job in another industry...huge disconnect from corporate office to the people really doing the job.

Just the other day I picked up a passenger who waited an hour. $10 flat rate surge, adjusted surge up to $14. Driver got $18.98, passenger paid $26.99. Had a driver known that ride would have paid $19 for a short ride, it would have got taken in far less than an hour.

The downside to giving drivers more information is you can't set the driver payout for a good portion of the rides far below market rate (and even below minimum wage), hope they get taken by blind gambling, then blame the drivers when they're not. That would be an acceptable trade-off to me, since many passengers are willing to pay fair market rates like in the example above. To those who can't afford it... hiring a private driver is somewhat of a luxury, should be looked at as a slightly less expensive livery service, not on par with taking a bus or train. I'm not sure every corporate analyst at Uber understands that.

If I was the CEO, every newly hired programmer and manager would be required to spend a month driving before they started their office job (I'd pay them 3X what they earn on the road to incentivize them to learn all the tricks).


----------



## New2This

Nats121 said:


> It looks like the drivers better get some toilet paper for their trip to Dara's house...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sf...letting-drivers-see-destinations-16078491.php


I'm surprised they took this long


----------



## Nats121

New2This said:


> I'm surprised they took this long


They certainly couldn't do it before the election (Prop 22), that's for sure.


----------



## Daisey77

Nats121 said:


> They certainly couldn't do it before the election (Prop 22), that's for sure.


Well they didn't have to wait 5 months either LOL


----------



## Nats121

Daisey77 said:


> Well they didn't have to wait 5 months either LOL


Don't forget they have London hanging over their heads as well as AB5 legislation in other states.

As much as Dara hates the California goodies, he's been leery about the risk of a driver uprising with the above occuring.

I think Dara's torn on this. He knows the best time to take away the goodies is during the Covid driver shortage when he can falsely blame driver greed for the long wait times. This is why he decided to act now, before the drivers return en masse and it's too late.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

TobyD said:


> Everything they've come out with since then is just a way to charge the rider the higher rate, but pay the driver less.


Yup. F Uber!


----------



## Huss456

SOLA-RAH said:


> I think this is a test program in DC and a couple other cities. Launching nationwide in April. Anybody else seen it yet? Pretty profitable if you can be patient and really get in it.
> View attachment 581135
> View attachment 581163
> 
> View attachment 581169
> View attachment 581167


Is it still showing on your app?
Stopped showing last Monday!


----------



## actsholy

SOLA-RAH said:


> I think this is a test program in DC and a couple other cities. Launching nationwide in April. Anybody else seen it yet? Pretty profitable if you can be patient and really get in it.
> View attachment 581135
> View attachment 581163
> 
> View attachment 581169
> View attachment 581167


Alright another Bait and Switch from your CEO Dara now go ants before it's gone again ! Sugar in the street.


----------



## Huss456

actsholy said:


> Alright another Bait and Switch from your CEO Dara now go ants before it's gone again ! Sugar in the street.


Is it showing in your app?
Not showing to me anymore since Monday!


----------



## Bojingles

U/l really sucks balls


----------

